# Sabiki rigs



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I posted this thread a while back and some people found it helpful. So, with snapper season being tomorrow I thought I'd post it on the side too just in case anyone didn't get to read it. Enjoy!

So I know that there are alot of ways to use a sabiki to catch bait. And there may be some of you that already know this. But I've told a few people about how I use them and everyone usually says they've never thought of it so I just figured I'd see what yall thought.

Well a few years back I was introduced to sabiki rigs to catch bait. Tried the original way jigging it with a weight but never had any luck and most the time the bait would just go down and swim off. That got me thinking...

I looked in my tackle box and saw I had a small (1/2oz) bucktail jig. Bucktails are supposed to look like small bait fish so I took off my weight and replaced it with the jig. We came up on the bait and I cast over them and reeled it through them. Boom full stringer of thread fins. Made a few more casts with the same result. Now every time I use a sabiki I use a bucktail on the back and load up the bait. 

My theory is that the bait fish see that the bucktail is chasing the sabiki and that makes them instinctively want to get the bait before it does since it looks like another thread fin chasing bait. Works amazingly every time and we don't have to get too close and scare off the bait. 

Just figured I'd share a tip with everyone. Hope this helps you catch more bait faster. I use a sabiki and a green and white Wahoo brand 1/2oz bucktail. 

Thanks for reading! And share your ideas/opinions! Good luck fishing tomorrow!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice thank you


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I learned a couple of tricks when I fished the Navarre pier before Ivan blew it down. Take a silver spoon or jig. Cut a sabiki and leave about (3) hooks on it. Tie the (3) hooks directly onto the hook of the jig and retreave it as fast as you can on the surface when you run up onto a school of small Bonito's. Hang on!!!!!!

The other was to tie a treble hook to the top of the sabiki. Take the nastiest cig you can find and step on it. Now attach the flattened cig onto the treble hook. Fish the sabiki as the squashed cig comes apart. The flattened cig acts like a small chum bag.....:thumbup:


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

I've taken and old Bubble from a bubble rig and tied the sabiki on it...keeps the flys up on the surface...VERY effective if the bait is on the surface feeding...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Trble Make-rr said:


> I learned a couple of tricks when I fished the Navarre pier before Ivan blew it down. Take a silver spoon or jig. Cut a sabiki and leave about (3) hooks on it. Tie the (3) hooks directly onto the hook of the jig and retreave it as fast as you can on the surface when you run up onto a school of small Bonito's. Hang on!!!!!!
> 
> The other was to tie a treble hook to the top of the sabiki. Take the nastiest cig you can find and step on it. Now attach the flattened cig onto the treble hook. Fish the sabiki as the squashed cig comes apart. The flattened cig acts like a small chum bag.....:thumbup:


Nice!


----------



## jimc (Oct 9, 2007)

Good tips.
Thanks


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> I learned a couple of tricks when I fished the Navarre pier before Ivan blew it down. Take a silver spoon or jig. Cut a sabiki and leave about (3) hooks on it. Tie the (3) hooks directly onto the hook of the jig and retreave it as fast as you can on the surface when you run up onto a school of small Bonito's. Hang on!!!!!!
> 
> The other was to tie a treble hook to the top of the sabiki. Take the nastiest cig you can find and step on it. Now attach the flattened cig onto the treble hook. Fish the sabiki as the squashed cig comes apart. The flattened cig acts like a small chum bag.....:thumbup:


Love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Another good thing about this set up. it is much easier to store. I have always had a hard time keeping the weight at the bottom of the sabiki to not knocking around and coming off the rod guides where i stored it. Now i am going to loop the sabiki around the spinning reel arm and hook the jig to the rod guide.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

devndeb said:


> I've taken and old Bubble from a bubble rig and tied the sabiki on it...keeps the flys up on the surface...VERY effective if the bait is on the surface feeding...


Do you tie the bubble to the top or bottom of the rig?

P_


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

deersniper270 said:


> I posted this thread a while back and some people found it helpful. So, with snapper season being tomorrow I thought I'd post it on the side too just in case anyone didn't get to read it. Enjoy!
> 
> So I know that there are alot of ways to use a sabiki to catch bait. And there may be some of you that already know this. But I've told a few people about how I use them and everyone usually says they've never thought of it so I just figured I'd see what yall thought.
> 
> ...


*I tried that jig thing the other day and kept having Spanish hit the jig and they would break off the sabiki rig half the time. Good side I got some Spanish.*


----------



## Tidewater1 (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks for the tip. Wish I knew it last weekend!!!!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

@ TURTLE

I buy the cheap jigs and either bend them back so they can't hook bigger fish or cut the hook off the back of the jig. Kept having the same problem till I did this.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

prgault said:


> Do you tie the bubble to the top or bottom of the rig?
> 
> P_


Put the bubble in front of a small swivel. Tie the Sabiki to the other end of the swivel, cast and a slow retrieve will work EXCELLENT! I've caught cigs, LY's, threads and ballyhoo using this rig!


----------



## Rockin&Reelin (Jun 23, 2011)

I have been fishing sabiki rigs for years... But up in the north Atlantic... We hammered the Mackerel for bait fish when going after monster Stripped bass doing exactly what your talking about... Also used small diamond jigs as well on the ends... But I do wish there was an easier way to store the rigs being as long as they are when not in use....


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Rockin&Reelin said:


> I have been fishing sabiki rigs for years... But up in the north Atlantic... We hammered the Mackerel for bait fish when going after monster Stripped bass doing exactly what your talking about... Also used small diamond jigs as well on the ends... But I do wish there was an easier way to store the rigs being as long as they are when not in use....


A bit costly but they do make sabiki rods that the rigs slide up inside. or go the youtube and look for the guy they makes a sabiki protector out of pvc pipe. other than that you just got to deal with all the hooks.


----------

